# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cardine

## nikos.man

Άλλο ένα ταχύπλοο που διαπλέει τον Τάγο.Το καταμαράν CARNIDE
ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpgΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦ&#921.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1669038

----------

